# Webmin on NanoBSD



## lucifercipher (Jun 7, 2014)

Gentlemen,

I have tried couple of times to add Webmin for NanoBSD but there is always some dependency missing. I have increased the /etc and /var size to 30 and 256 MB respectively just in case Webmin wants to dump its logs. I will certainly appreciate if someone could give me few tips on adding webmin to an embedded environment. 

Thanks!


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jun 13, 2014)

Have you installed all the run-time dependencies for sysutils/webmin into your NanoBSD image?  You can generate a list with:

```
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin
# make run-depends-list
```


----------



## lucifercipher (Jun 14, 2014)

I tried to add the dependencies before but I missed some. Now going to use your tip. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lucifercipher (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry but it doesnt work. One of the deps "Perl" is confused. Even though it isn't being installed before, it still thinks that its being installed. Here is the log from NanoBSD build process:


```
--- all ---
        Everything is up to date. Type '/usr/bin/make test' to run test suite.
===>  Installing for perl5-5.16.3_9
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/perl5.16 already installed
===>   perl5-5.16.3_9 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/perl5.16
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```

Please advise...


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jun 19, 2014)

Which version of FreeBSD are you using to build your NanoBSD image?  Which version of FreeBSD will your NanoBSD image be running?  Are you using the standard cust_pkg() function from the /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd/nanobsd.sh script to install packages into the NanoBSD image?


----------



## lucifercipher (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi asteriskRoss,

Thanks for writing. I am using FreeBSD 10 and the build script is a custom function.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jun 24, 2014)

Could you post the relevant function(s), including the call to pkg(8), so I can try to replicate your issue?  I haven't used FreeBSD 10 to build NanoBSD images yet (only 9.1 and 9.2) but this is as good as an excuse as any to get stuck in.


----------

